# Just got a free 10 gallon..



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I was thinking..

4 Zebra Danios
4 Neon Tetras
2 Powder Blue Gouramis

Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Gouramis might eat the neons


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Might be a little cramped... If you're getting those gouramis, make sure they're the dwarf variety. Otherwise they will for sure get too big. Also get one male and one female, because with two males you'll most likely have fighting and at the very least a dominance issue in a tank that small. Zebra danios are CRAZY and there are honestly cooler fish out there than them. I'd look into another type of tetra maybe? As for the neons - again, maybe another type of tetra? Neons imo are a bit fragile and there are cooler ones out there. My personal favourite is the black phantom tetra, with a close second being the black neons.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, I knew about the pair in the dwarf powder blue gouramis. The reason I choose them is because they are readily available near me, and I wanted the Gouramis to be the centerpiece, or however you would put it. The phantoms and black skirts are nice, but then I thought it might take the viewers attention from the gouramis. Sounds kinda mean but only if danios or neons got bigger haha.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet 
do u like dwarf puffers?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> sweet
> do u like dwarf puffers?
> [snapback]1070258[/snapback]​


Im pretty sure he wanted a community tank...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya, but u cant realy get a good comunity tank wit 10g's


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Nah, Im not really informed about brackish and I dont have time to read.

What about 5 Rummy Nose Tetras?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Dwarf puffers aren't brackish. They're purely freshwater. Anyone that would tell you different is basically lying. The only TRUE brackish puffer I know of are figure 8s. The other 'brackish' should probably end up in marine when full grown.

Rummy noses are cool. But personally I find them over rated.

Think about harlequin rasboras. They're beautiful when they gain some size and get passed the lil' pet store stage when they always seem to look scrawny.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I take back what I said, they are 100% freshwater. Also, when I was researching them right now, I saw your a part of the Dwarf Puffer website. Haha.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> I take back what I said, they are 100% freshwater. Also, when I was researching them right now, I saw your a part of the Dwarf Puffer website. Haha.
> [snapback]1070973[/snapback]​


I am a part of many forums... These ones, dwarf puffers, puffers in general, cichlids, general aquatic forums, goldfish ones... Also a couple reptile/herp ones.

Gives me something to do when I'm bored and not at work or out drunk with friends.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > I take back what I said, they are 100% freshwater. Also, when I was researching them right now, I saw your a part of the Dwarf Puffer website. Haha.
> ...


damn gold fish,


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> ...


Some goldfish are amazingly beautiful. Especially once they get some size on them. They're messy though... I didn't buy the goldies. My parents did while I was in Europe. Now they're in one of my tanks that I ended up just giving to my mother. Easier that way I think. But I still wanted to learn about them. Helps out with the job I have too, to know things about the different types and such.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i dont really like goldies, they are mutations that should of never been created.







well anywho im only active in this forum, although i have registerd in many.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tibs said:


> i dont really like goldies, they are mutations that should of never been created.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That argument can be used about so many of the different types of fish in the hobby today. It's worthless... Fish are fish. The ones cultivated for our keeping are now ours to keep.

Look at dogs. We spent milennia working on them and still are.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > i dont really like goldies, they are mutations that should of never been created.
> ...


true, im not here to start a fight, i just dont like them, different things for different ppl :nod:


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Try planting it out then adding a few female bettas and some cories.
Saw a tank like that and it was very pretty.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

oojit said:


> Try planting it out then adding a few female bettas and some cories.
> Saw a tank like that and it was very pretty.
> [snapback]1076105[/snapback]​


I had a planted 10 gal with 3 female bettas and 3 cories... The bettas ate the eyes out of the cories and they eventually died. It was sad to see the cories like that though. They're the most harmless and unassuming lil' fish. Eyeless is just cruel, lol.


----------

